# Video via internet (ovvero alternative skype)

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## noice

non so se puo' far a caso tuo..ma forse puoi dare uno sguardo qui

è un software usato per le videoconferenza..forse lo puoi adattare per i tuoi bisogni.

edit: vedi anche qui

----------

## riverdragon

Premetto che non l'ho mai provato, ma ekiga sembra una buona alternativa, utilizza un protocollo aperto (sip e h323) e ci sono client per windows (netmeeting) e kde che possono interagire.

P.S. Non so come tu possa usare la scheda tv per trasmettere... temo ti serva una webcam.

----------

## Deus Ex

Ekiga è sia per Linux che Win, ha il supporto a SIP e H323. Invia e riceve sia audio che video  :Wink: 

Lo uso con soddisfazione  :Smile: 

----------

## GabrieleB

 *noice wrote:*   

> non so se puo' far a caso tuo..ma forse puoi dare uno sguardo qui
> 
> è un software usato per le videoconferenza..forse lo puoi adattare per i tuoi bisogni.
> 
> edit: vedi anche qui

 

urca urca .... 3 commenti:

- sono software piuttosto vecchiotti....

- e' roba che gira in multicast su mbone. A djinnZ serve una trasmissione unicast 1a1

- audiovideoconferenza su mbone ... dunque esiste !  :Very Happy: 

Forse stamo andando OT, ma avete news di simili prodotti recenti ed usabili ?

```
jake init.d # emerge -S mbone

Searching...

[ Results for search key : mbone ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

```

----------

## noice

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - sono software piuttosto vecchiotti....
> 
> 

 

pero' funzionano  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - e' roba che gira in multicast su mbone. A djinnZ serve una trasmissione unicast 1a1
> 
> 

 

è possibile configurare Vic per trasmissioni unicast, vedi qui

----------

## djinnZ

che in ultra beta il multicast ci fosse non è una novità.

Per il momento provo a vedere vic cosa combina (me ne parlarono malissimo a suo tempo, spero che nel frattempo sia migliorato) ma non mi pare che sia in grado di adeguare il segnale video alla banda dinamicamente... prevedo lo sforamento entro la fine del mese della mia quota annuale di bestemmie. La cosa più rognosa è che dovrebbe essere in multicast proprio sul computer sul quale ho minor controllo.

Lascio il thread aperto così se qualcuno dovesse trovare un'alternativa migliore... ssfss

Si dovrebbe fare una petizione internazionale contro le richieste tecnologiche assurde dal parentado...

----------

## riverdragon

Guarda qui!

----------

## drizztbsd

ti parlo come membro dell'herd voip  :Razz: 

ekiga non va bene via adsl dato che usa H.261 come codec video e non H.264

potresti provare linphone che usa H.263-1998 / MPEG4 / theora o wengophone (H.263) che c'è anche per windows

p.s. se trovate un client voip che supporta h264 fatemi un fischio   :Cool: 

----------

## pingoo

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> ti parlo come membro dell'herd voip 
> 
> ekiga non va bene via adsl dato che usa H.261 come codec video e non H.264
> 
> potresti provare linphone che usa H.263-1998 / MPEG4 / theora o wengophone (H.263) che c'è anche per windows
> ...

 

Non mi vorrei sbagliare ma wengophone (che ho installato ieri, l'ebuild da un errore sulla dimensione) dovrebbe utilizzare SIP, anche se a tutt'oggi non mi sono documentato sulle critiche che molti muovono a riguardo di tale protocollo, suggerendo H263.

Ciao

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## federico

Sto seguendo questa discussione con attenzione perche' io in anni che uso linux non ho mai trovato un sistema vantaggioso per utilizzare la webcam...

----------

## drizztbsd

 *pingoo wrote:*   

>  *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   ti parlo come membro dell'herd voip 
> 
> ekiga non va bene via adsl dato che usa H.261 come codec video e non H.264
> 
> potresti provare linphone che usa H.263-1998 / MPEG4 / theora o wengophone (H.263) che c'è anche per windows
> ...

 

Ti stai confondendo con H323

----------

## drizztbsd

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   potresti provare linphone che usa H.263-1998 / MPEG4 / theora o wengophone (H.263) che c'è anche per windows 
> 
> prestazioni? la questione scottante è la qualità del video e l'eventuale autoadattamento, quando parlavo di terzo mondo non dicevo in senso figurato. Il mio quadro è da 4Mbs effettivi a 16kbs.
> 
> appena ho un secondo di tempo provo, in ogni caso.

 

il migliore come rapporto qualità/banda è H.264, il problema è che non esiste (o non ho ancora trovato) un client per linux che lo supporti, potresti provare theora (H.263 te lo sconsiglio)

----------

## pingoo

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> Ti stai confondendo con H323

 

Oops, effettivamente ho fatto confusione, chiedo scusa

----------

## riverdragon

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> ekiga non va bene via adsl dato che usa H.261 come codec video e non H.264
> 
> 

 Senza dilungarti troppo, cosa cambia?

----------

## Ic3M4n

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H.261

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H.264

----------

## drizztbsd

Che H.261 si vede da schifo  :Smile: 

http://utenti.gufi.org/~drizzt/h261.avi

http://utenti.gufi.org/~drizzt/h264.avi

----------

## riverdragon

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> Che H.261 si vede da schifo 

 Bon, mi bastava questo  :Very Happy: 

----------

